# Marktpreise Realm Frage, Verlauf



## Nighttauren_Dun (30. August 2010)

Hallo Leute

Da ja jeder weiß das man mit Juwe theoretisch den Goldsch**er Beruf schlecht hin gewählt hat Ich aber feststellen mußte das man die Steine mittlerweile theoretisch beim Händler eher loswird als im AH

Deswegen hab ich diesen Thread gemacht um den Preisverfall der Juwesteine aufzuzeichnen ^^

Wieviel kosten denn bei euch die Rohsteine im AH ?
Wieviel kostet im Durchschnitt ein geschliffener ?

Bei uns auf Hordeseite haben sich beide Preise bei ~ 100 Gold eingependelt
Manchmal sind Rohsteine sogar teurer als geschliffene ... Oo

Dann sagt mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shelung (29. Dezember 2010)

Naja blaue Juwelen konnte ich anfangs für 200 verticken.

Dann teilweise nun für 30g O.o


Langsam aber sicher pendeln sich preise bei 100g ein aber warum sind manche so dämlich und verlangen nur 30g für ein Juwel. 
Geschäfts schädigend.


----------



## Rise Above (29. Dezember 2010)

Also ich denke das größte Problem hierbei ist, dass sicher sehr sehr viele Leute gedacht haben "hey, der/die verdient ja ordentlich gold damit, das skill ich auch!". 
Jetzt sind also 40% aller Spieler Juwe, die Konkurrenz ist gewaltig und jeder denkt, dass überbieten dann was bringt, nunja, meistens kann man nicht mal mehr matskosten decken.

Ich hingegen bin Alchi x2 und verdiene durch Truegold+Flasks ordentlich.


----------



## Dexis (4. Januar 2011)

Naja, es ist trotzdem ein seltsames Denken bei vielen Spielern, was das Anbieten im Autkionshaus angeht. Beispiel: ein Stein xy wurde ausverkauft, ein Spieler setzt ein paar neue Steine für einen relativ hohen Einstiegspreis von 250g rein. Dann kommen die Nächsten und bieten ein paar Steine für 248g, für 245g, für 242,50g. Soweit so gut. Dann kommt aber so ein absoluter Volldepp und stellt Steine für 150g rein - und man denkt sich: was zum Teufel soll das?!
Man muss ja bedenken: dieser Spieler wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts daran verdienen, weil die Zeitspanne zwischen seinen Geboten und denen des nächsten Spielers sehr niedrig ist da es so viele Juwelenschleifer gibt. Aber Hauptsache er hat mit einem einzigen Gebot den akutellen Preis komplett kaputt gemacht und man muss ein paar Tage warten, bis der Preis so niedrig ist dass keiner mehr Steine reinstellt, die Auktionen auslaufen und das Spiel von vorne beginnt. Und das gilt ja nicht nur für den Juwi sondern für alle Herstellerberufe.
Solche Typen regen mich einfach nur auf. Ich meine man muss keinen Doktor in Wirtschaftswissenschaften abgelegt haben, aber nur ein bißchen Mitdenken beim Benutzen des AHs wird doch wohl möglich sein!


----------



## RexetDeus (4. Januar 2011)

So einfach ist es nicht. Es ist eine Geschäftstaktik. Viele User verwenden beim Einstellen ins AH Addons, wie Auctioneer etc, die so eingestellt sind, das sie den niedrigsten Preis um X % unterbieten. Folgt dem eigenen Einstellen also fremdes Einstellen, bevor "mein" Stein gekauft wird, kaufe ich dann rasch den/die viel zu billig angebotenen Stein(e) auf um sie dann wieder teuer zu verkaufen. 

Klingt abstrus, funktioniert aber sehr gut - vor allem bein Schnellläufern, wie Blümchen oder Erzen.

Ich kenne Spieler, die ihr Vermögen aufgebaut haben, ohne ein einziges mal ihren Bankchar aus dem AH zu bewegen.


----------



## Erdwusel (8. Januar 2011)

Ich hab kurz vor Cata meinen Protpala von Bb auf Juwe umlernen lassen, aber nicht wegen Kohle scheffeln, sondern weil mir der Beruf mehr Raid-technische Vorteile bringt.
Aber anscheinend hab ich ein Rezept erlernt wo sonst keiner hat und das recht gut geht, sind immer 139 Gold und mit trnasmute Alchie mit Twink versorg ich mich mit passenden Steinen.


----------



## Erdwusel (8. Januar 2011)

Ich hab kurz vor Cata meinen Protpala von Bb auf Juwe umlernen lassen, aber nicht wegen Kohle scheffeln, sondern weil mir der Beruf mehr Raid-technische Vorteile bringt.
Aber anscheinend hab ich ein Rezept erlernt wo sonst keiner hat und das recht gut geht, sind immer 139 Gold und mit trnasmute Alchie mit Twink versorg ich mich mit passenden Steinen.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (18. Januar 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Naja, es ist trotzdem ein seltsames Denken bei vielen Spielern, was das Anbieten im Autkionshaus angeht. Beispiel: ein Stein xy wurde ausverkauft, ein Spieler setzt ein paar neue Steine für einen relativ hohen Einstiegspreis von 250g rein. Dann kommen die Nächsten und bieten ein paar Steine für 248g, für 245g, für 242,50g. Soweit so gut. Dann kommt aber so ein absoluter Volldepp und stellt Steine für 150g rein - und man denkt sich: was zum Teufel soll das?!



Ich würde sagen das ist Marktwirtschaft. Vielleicht hat dieser "Volldepp" wochenlang Steine für 240 Gold eingestellt und gemerkt dass diese keiner zu diesem Preis kauft da auf dem Server XY dieser Stein bereits für deutlich weniger verfügar ist wenn man öfters ins AH schaut bzw. im Handel Channel fragt...

Beispiel Glyphen. Ich stelle eine Glyphe die im Moment nicht im AH angeboten wird für 150 Gold an. KEINER KAUFT SIE. Wieso? Weil man an 4 von 7 Tagen genau die gleiche Glyphe im AH für 19 Gold bekommt. Da sagt sich der vernünftige Käufer doch - 1 Tag Warten, 130 Gold sparen. 

Ich bin mir sicher dass sehr viele Hochpreisige Anbieter viel AH Gebühren bezahlen bis mal einer der die Marktpreise nicht kennt zuschlägt.

Ausnahme hierzu wäre wenn du die Zeit und das Gold hast bestimmte Produkte zu Monopolisieren. Wenn du z.B. beim flüchtigen Feuer alles aufkaust was unter deinem VK ist und das über Wochen, so kannst du selbst den Preis bestimmen. Allerdings musst du dann schon täglich mehrfach das AH prüfen können....also mit nem normalen Job no Chance....


----------



## [DM]Zottel (18. Januar 2011)

RexetDeus schrieb:


> Ich kenne Spieler, die ihr Vermögen aufgebaut haben, ohne ein einziges mal ihren Bankchar aus dem AH zu bewegen.



LÜGE !!!!! Der Briefkasten ist außerhalb vom AH :-)


----------



## j0sh (18. Januar 2011)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' date='18 January 2011 - 14:01' timestamp='1295358804' post='2993142']
> LÜGE !!!!! Der Briefkasten ist außerhalb vom AH :-)



schlaue spieler sing ingi und stellen den im AH


----------



## RedShirt (18. Januar 2011)

Abverkauf. =)

Ich hab auch Glyphen/Steine, wo ich k.B. mehr hab die nach 3 Tagen (Juwelen kosten ordentlich Gebühren, Glyphen sind billig) immer wieder einzustellen.

Weg damit. Hab letztens auch welche für 3g rein, weil ich k.B. habe, bei 30g/Glyphe rum zu hoffen, dass der Ladenhüter weggeht.


----------



## j0sh (18. Januar 2011)

wenn ich ganz dringend gold brauche stelle ich auch mal einen stack blumen sehr viel billiger rein als der die anderen....bin halt chronisch pletie


----------



## Nexilein (18. Januar 2011)

Das größte Problem bei der Preisfindung ist das Spiel an sich:
Wenn jeder nur die Steine herstellen würde die gebraucht werden, dann wäre bis heute noch keiner bei 525 angekommen.
Deshalb sind die Rohsteine auch oft mehr wert als die geschliffenen. Mit Rohsteinen kann man skillen, für geschliffene braucht man erstmal das Euip in das man sie reinsockelt.

In WoW stellt man eben Dinge her die entweder keiner braucht, oder es gibt sie oft im Überfluss. Das ist bei anderen Berufen aber wesentlich schlimmer.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Januar 2011)

und das momentane herogear hat kaum sockel, aber viele skillen juwe, das angebot-nachfrage system macht die steine so extrem billig


----------



## Cera2 (31. Januar 2011)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' date='18 January 2011 - 14:01' timestamp='1295358698' post='2993138']
> Ausnahme hierzu wäre wenn du die Zeit und das Gold hast bestimmte Produkte zu Monopolisieren. Wenn du z.B. beim flüchtigen Feuer alles aufkaust was unter deinem VK ist und das über Wochen, so kannst du selbst den Preis bestimmen. Allerdings musst du dann schon täglich mehrfach das AH prüfen können....also mit nem normalen Job no Chance....



Es gibt nen Auktionshaus App, so kann man auch beim arbeiten schnell mal das AH abchecken ;-)


----------



## Erdwusel (1. Februar 2011)

Genau, gibt es für iPhone und Android-Handys.
Damit kann man dann alle Auktionen ansehen, auch die eigenen und sieht vieviel Geld im Briefkasten liegt.
Wenn man sich bei Blizzard auch das Abo holt kann man auch dad Gold direkt abholen und Zeugs ins AH stellen.
Dies geht dann auch mit allen Sachen die man auch auf der Bank liegen hat.
Damit braucht man das Ah wirklich nicht mehr verlassen, bzw. muß man nicht mal in der Nähe sein.


----------



## Kaldreth (7. Februar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> und das momentane herogear hat kaum sockel, aber viele skillen juwe, das angebot-nachfrage system macht die steine so extrem billig



Ja das ist das Problem! Im Moment hab ich schon fast ein "Goldproblem"! Das liegt vor allem daran, dass ich nicht weiß wie ich wirklich Gold verdienen soll! Mein "Traum" irgendwann einen chopper zu besitzen rückt in weite ferne .

Mein char (hab nur einen) ist Bergbau und Juwe und früher hab ich damit gut Geld verdient! Sei es durch Titanbarren oder durch die Schmuckstücke bzw. Steinchen. Aber ich werd meine Steine im AH nicht mehr los! Da gibt es sooo viele ein solches Überangebot, dass schon krass. 

Mit welchen Steinchen verdient ihr so Geld? Hab bislang nur die Rezepte geholt, die auch für meinen Tank interessant waren! Was lohnt sich zu schmieden um wenigsten mal 1-2 K zu verdienen um "die laufenden Kosten" zu decken ?


----------



## tear_jerker (8. Februar 2011)

sammel die marken für die irgendwann kommenden epicmuster und hol dir alle relevanten auf einmal. mittlerweile macht man mit geschliffen steinen kaum mehr als 10g mehr gold als mit rohstein. da lohnt das risiko kaum. entweder bunkerst die steine um si denn irgendwann transen zu können. oder verkaufst direkt die rohseine. ansonsten bleibt dir obsidiumerz billig zu kaufen . am besten bei unter 54g, denn laut aktullem enchantric bekommst du aus einem stack obsi ca. 6 grüne gems raus. die sind geschliffen beim händler schon 9g wert. wenn du nun auch noch jaspis, zephyrit und nachtstein aufhebs, dann kannst du an den entsprechenden dailytagen gut gold damit machen und hast nichtmal das risiko auf kosten sitzen zu bleiben.


----------



## Kaldreth (8. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> sammel die marken für die irgendwann kommenden epicmuster und hol dir alle relevanten auf einmal. mittlerweile macht man mit geschliffen steinen kaum mehr als 10g mehr gold als mit rohstein. da lohnt das risiko kaum. entweder bunkerst die steine um si denn irgendwann transen zu können. oder verkaufst direkt die rohseine. ansonsten bleibt dir obsidiumerz billig zu kaufen . am besten bei unter 54g, denn laut aktullem enchantric bekommst du aus einem stack obsi ca. 6 grüne gems raus. die sind geschliffen beim händler schon 9g wert. wenn du nun auch noch jaspis, zephyrit und nachtstein aufhebs, dann kannst du an den entsprechenden dailytagen gut gold damit machen und hast nichtmal das risiko auf kosten sitzen zu bleiben.



Hey,

danke für deine Antwort! Das mit dem Obsidium kaufen und dann die Steinchen wieder verticken klingt interessant! 

Hab jetzt ein paar rote Steinchen +40 Bew und +40 Int verkauft die gehen bei uns für ungefähr 115 g weg. Zumindest zur Zeit. Gibt es bei den Juwemarken ein Cap? Soweit ich das mit bekommen hab, gibt es ja z.B. bei den Kochabzeichen ein Cap von 10 Marken!?


----------



## tear_jerker (8. Februar 2011)

also ich selbst habe im moment 15 marken über, also ein 10er cap gibts zummindest schonmal nicht ^^


----------



## Jackie251 (8. Februar 2011)

wann erwartet ihr den epic steine?
das ist noch mindestens 1/2 jahr
also schlappe 180 abzeichen. selbst wenn dann ein Epic Rezept 4 Steine kostet sind das 45 vorlagen..

nur zum vergleich cata läuft derzeit 9 wochen = 63 Tage
und selbst das sind nicht wenige rezepte :-)


also ich verstehe nicht worauf mache da heute zu sparen anfangen wollen^^


----------



## tear_jerker (8. Februar 2011)

sicher ist es bis dahin noch nee weile wobei mit nem halben jahr da schon relativ optimistisch gerechnet wurde, aber ich bin mir sicher das da noch epische vorlagen für schmuck dazu kommen werden und die sind bestimmt etwas teurer. dazu kommt das ich kein rezept im entferntesten noch benötige, habe zwar nicht alle aber bevor ich die marken für nutzlose muster oder einmalgelegenheiten ausgebe spar ich sich lieber an. verloren habe ich damit eh nix 
viel eher sollte die fragen lauten warum ich jetzt alle marken auf den kopf hauen sollte


----------



## Kaldreth (9. Februar 2011)

Könntest dir höchsten die Augen für holen und im AH verticken!?

Hab zur Zeit nicht soo viele Marken über und ein zwei Rezepte brauch ich auch noch! Aber etwas episches herstellen würd ich schon gerne! Wenn ich sehe, was meine Gildenkollegen teilweise nen Gold damit machen!


----------



## JekDW (9. Februar 2011)

Und selbst bei den Kochabzeichen gibt es das Cap nicht mehr.


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Februar 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Könntest dir höchsten die Augen für holen und im AH verticken!?
> 
> Hab zur Zeit nicht soo viele Marken über und ein zwei Rezepte brauch ich auch noch! Aber etwas episches herstellen würd ich schon gerne! Wenn ich sehe, was meine Gildenkollegen teilweise nen Gold damit machen!



die augen wären zwar eine möglichkeit, aber da die augen eigentlich nur noch der juwe braucht (mal ehrlich, wie oft passiert es das tatsächlich mal jemand den blauen schmuck will), ist diese sparte für mich nicht attraktiv genug. zwar liegen die augen bei mir so um die 250g, aber da verkauft sich alle jubeljahre mal etwas.  also hol ich sie nur für eigen bedarf und ansonsten spar ich si halt, verfallen ja nicht.

was anderes: hast du noch irgendwo nen verzauberer rumliegen der ca skill 500 hat?


----------



## Jackie251 (9. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> die augen wären zwar eine möglichkeit, aber da die augen eigentlich nur noch der juwe braucht (mal ehrlich, wie oft passiert es das tatsächlich mal jemand den blauen schmuck will)




band der klingen (seit 4 wochen)  10 mal verkauft ingesamt ca 20 gebaut
tankschmuck auch öfter gebaut und einige verkauft

sind ne bessere investition als Schleiferrezepte wo der stein für 40g weggeht


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Februar 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> band der klingen (seit 4 wochen)  10 mal verkauft ingesamt ca 20 gebaut
> tankschmuck auch öfter gebaut und einige verkauft
> 
> sind ne bessere investition als Schleiferrezepte wo der stein für 40g weggeht



das kann ich nur beurteilen wenn du deinen verkaufspreis hier reinschreibst. wobei der absatz von 10 stück über 4 wochen ziemlich mager ist


----------



## Versace83 (9. Februar 2011)

hmm... man sollte echt ein Juwelenschleiferkartell auf jedem Server gruenden und dann einheitlich die gleichen Preise fuer Rohsteine und geschliffene Steine verlangen... das waere doch mal was


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Februar 2011)

das funzt leider nicht lange. etwas ähnliches hatte ich mit allen mir bekannten glyphengroßhändlern gemacht als patch 4.0 kam und haben so alle die glyphen für die ersten 2 tage goldtechnisch hochgehalten. aber irgendwann kommt immer einer der ungeduldig ist und dumpingpreise einführt.


----------



## Kaldreth (9. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das funzt leider nicht lange. etwas ähnliches hatte ich mit allen mir bekannten glyphengroßhändlern gemacht als patch 4.0 kam und haben so alle die glyphen für die ersten 2 tage goldtechnisch hochgehalten. aber irgendwann kommt immer einer der ungeduldig ist und dumpingpreise einführt.



Zumal es auch nicht jeder mit bekommt! 

Den Tankring hab ich insgesamt 2 Mal hergestellt! Einmal für mich und einmal wollte ich ihn verkaufen aber ich musste aufgrund des hohen Angebots so weit runter mit dem Preis, dass der Erlös sich nicht gelohnt hat! 

Nen VZ hab ich leider nicht nein! Nur noch nen Alchi bei 500! Bin schon am überlegen ob ich den hoch bringe vielleicht kann ich mit transen was verdienen!? Aber das Farmen von Kräutern und Erzen ist auf Ulduar zumindest eine Katastrophe! Leider kann ich nur Abends farmen und ich bin gestern 2 komplette Runden durch Tiefenheim und ich hatte insgesamt 3 Ader!!! Was da los? Auch im Schattenhochland war es kaum besser!


----------



## Jackie251 (9. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das kann ich nur beurteilen wenn du deinen verkaufspreis hier reinschreibst. wobei der absatz von 10 stück über 4 wochen ziemlich mager ist



naja da denken wir wohl in anderen größenordnungen..
das stück verkauft für 5k 


kosten 
4x Schimärenauge 800g (man bekommt sie oft bei uns für 200g oder leicht drunter, markwert sind eher so 250-300)
2x Dämonenauge (naja fällt beim sondieren ab die geschliffenen gehen im schnitt für 40g also 80g)
8 Elementiumerz 24g
75 Luft a 22g 1650
Summe 2554g  mir repost kosten und blabla  sagen wir 2570

Gewinn 5000*,95 - 2570 = 2180g Gewinn


4 wochen hab ich das rezept höchstens
also 10 * 2180/28 Tage = 780g Gewinn am Tag 
einfach so nebenbei für alle 3 Tag nen ring bauen

22k gewinn also das waren für mich gut angelegte 5 abzeichen 

klar stackweise nachproduziehen und sich davon jeden tag ein Mammut kaufen dafür reichts nicht. aber kleinvieh macht auch mist ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Februar 2011)

gut bei den preisspannen ist das natürlich was anderes 
Schätze ich bin da auch zu sehr von mir ausgegangen denn für etwas blaues würde ich nie so viel ausgeben.


----------



## Jackie251 (9. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Schätze ich bin da auch zu sehr von mir ausgegangen denn für etwas blaues würde ich nie so viel ausgeben.




nach 6 jahren wow ist DAS noch immer ein grund das ich viele geschäfte gar nicht erst versuche, ich gehe von mir aus und denke "das kauft keiner"

ich hab das rezept geholt für verstärker/jäger mich und nen bekannten
4 ringe die gut sind (man kann die ja 2 mal tragen) 

der bekannte war nicht online und da hab ich mal nen ring reingestellt 
und da er ich verkauft hatte immer wieder..


ich hätte mir da rezept nie geholt um mal zu gucken ob einer den ring kauft ;-)


----------



## Jackie251 (9. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> gut bei den preisspannen ist das natürlich was anderes
> Schätze ich bin da auch zu sehr von mir ausgegangen denn für etwas blaues würde ich nie so viel ausgeben.



wichtig ist eben noch das man relativ allein handelt 
wenn 3 enrnste leute da sind ist der preis fluks unten


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Februar 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Nen VZ hab ich leider nicht nein! Nur noch nen Alchi bei 500! Bin schon am überlegen ob ich den hoch bringe vielleicht kann ich mit transen was verdienen!? Aber das Farmen von Kräutern und Erzen ist auf Ulduar zumindest eine Katastrophe! Leider kann ich nur Abends farmen und ich bin gestern 2 komplette Runden durch Tiefenheim und ich hatte insgesamt 3 Ader!!! Was da los? Auch im Schattenhochland war es kaum besser!



Du bräuchtest den VZ garnicht auf max skill. glaub 475 reicht um karneolspitzen zu entzaubern und das ist das was du brauchst. versuch karneole güstig zu kaufen so das die eine karneolspitze für ca. 30-36g herstellst (mehr ist auch ok). die entzauberst du dann. Da kommen in den meisten fällen 2 bis 3 große himmlische essenzen raus. ab und zu auch mal paar stäube , ca 2 bis 7. wichtig sind die essenzen da sie meisten für 33g bis 50g weggehen.
so kann man seinen gewinn fast verdoppeln. am besten mach macht sich ein makro das man regelmäßig in den /2 postet.


----------



## Kaldreth (10. Februar 2011)

hm werds mal probieren! Kenne ja den ein oder anderen VZ 

Hab gestern ca. 800 Obsidiumerz aus dem AH gekauft stack lag bei 39g und dann sondiert geschliffen verkauft.... würd sagen, dadurch hab ich im Schnitt 51 g pro Stack verdient, Sprich 12 Gold Gewinn pro Stack also so ungefähr 400 Gold verdient! 

Es lohnt sich m.M.n. nur, wenn das Erz wirklich günstig ist und man es in großen Mengen ankaufen kann! 

Aber im Moment gehen bei mir die geschliffenen roten +40 Int sehr gut! Die gehen weg wie Warme Semmeln zwischen 110 - 120 Gold! Leider hatte ich gestern bei der oben genannten Sondierorgie lediglich 1 Infernorubin dabei und mir geht der Nachschub aus!


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Februar 2011)

bei obsidium kommen auch leider nicht so viele blaue steine raus, dafür aber halt mehr grüne.
im schnit kriest du pro stack obsi 6 grüne von daher hat man bei einem verkaufspreis von unter 54g kein risiko.
das die roten steine grad weggehen wie warme semmeln liegt am patch der in dei craftepic sockel reingezaubert hat


----------



## Kaldreth (10. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> bei obsidium kommen auch leider nicht so viele blaue steine raus, dafür aber halt mehr grüne.
> im schnit kriest du pro stack obsi 6 grüne von daher hat man bei einem verkaufspreis von unter 54g kein risiko.
> das die roten steine grad weggehen wie warme semmeln liegt am patch der in dei craftepic sockel reingezaubert hat



Ja stimmt schon, dass man bei Obsi nicht so viele blaue bekommt, aber ich hab zig gelbe und blaue bekommen... aber egal! Also der Schnitt lag etwas unter 6 Steinchen! Aber wie gesagt der burner ist es nicht! Man kann wirklich rechnen 54 Gold - Kaufpreis im AH, dass lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach erst bei größeren Mengen!

Die Steinchen gehen bei mir auch schon seit dem Wochenende gut weg! Aber wie gesagt leider keinen Nachschub mehr! Elementium gabs gestern keins zu einem vernünftigen Preis und farmen kann man, wie bereits erwähnt total vergessen!


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Februar 2011)

klar machts da die menge. ich selbst kaufe regelmäßig für 2k bis 3k erz. größtenteils obsi für die grünen (common) gem. jaspis , nachtstein udn zephyrit werden aufgehoben. alazit direkt geschliffen und verkauft, hessonit meisten sauch bloß geschliffen, kommt aber auf den staub preis an. und karneol wie gesagt die karneolspitzen. da hol ich für ein stack obsi locker das doppelt an einkaufpreis raus. sprich bei 3k investition hab ich am ende 5k bis 6k draus gemacht, ein profit von 2k bis 3k. man muss nur geduld mitbringen und die steine zu den richtigen zeiten verkaufen.


----------



## arenalady (11. Februar 2011)

Kommt bei uns auf den Stein an. 

brilliante Infernorubine kosten 200-300 g.


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Februar 2011)

zur zeit gehen rote steine generell gut weg dank der neuen sockel in den craftepics, aber ich muss zugeben selbst dadurch ist 200 bis 300g noch ziemlich außergewöhnlich.


----------



## Erdwusel (11. Februar 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Hab gestern ca. 800 Obsidiumerz aus dem AH gekauft stack lag bei 39g und dann sondiert geschliffen verkauft....



Ähm, auf welchem Server bist Du denn?
Auf Gilneas liegen die Erze bei ca. 110G pro Stack, also total irrelevant.


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Februar 2011)

Erdwusel schrieb:


> Ähm, auf welchem Server bist Du denn?
> Auf Gilneas liegen die Erze bei ca. 110G pro Stack, also total irrelevant.



das sind preis fluktuationen. auch auf meinen server hab ich obsi schon für den preis gekauft. aber seit dem patch scheint es paar bots zerrissen zu haben so das da mangel besteht und die preise ziemlich gestiegen sind. bei uns sind im schnitt 75g pro stack nach dem patch. davor gondelten sie zwischen 40g und 60g rum


----------



## Erdwusel (13. Februar 2011)

Bei uns sind das seit längerem die normalen Preise.
Und die Ringe sind durch den Sockel gar nicht so schlecht, bevor man raidet erste Wahl, vor Heros sowieso.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Februar 2011)

das tut mir leid für dich, aber bei mir sind die realmpreise schon wieder auf 60g runter. letztens sogar bei nem großhändler 60 stacks für 56g das stack gekauft 
das die ringe gut sind und auf hero niveau stimmt, aber nicht jeder ist bereit für preraidgear soviel auszugeben. Zumal Therazane auf Respektvoll schon für jeden specc ringe hat auf i lvl 346


----------



## Erdwusel (14. Februar 2011)

Durch den Sockel sind die Ringe halt flexibler und kann die 2 mal anziehen.
Die Preise im AH sind mir ja fast egal, da ich nur selber gefarmtes Erz sondiere oder für Schmiedekunst nutze.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Februar 2011)

Erdwusel schrieb:


> Durch den Sockel sind die Ringe halt flexibler und kann die 2 mal anziehen.
> Die Preise im AH sind mir ja fast egal, da ich nur selber gefarmtes Erz sondiere oder für Schmiedekunst nutze.



durch selber farmen würde meine produktivität sinken da ich unmöglich so viel farmen kann wie ich umsetze


----------



## Erdwusel (14. Februar 2011)

Kommt halt immer drauf an was man möchte.
Ich hab Juwe und Schmiedekunst wegen den Boni, nicht zum Kohle scheffeln.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Februar 2011)

das eine schließt ja das andere nicht aus.
und ein batzen gold dürfte wohl auch nen zusätzlicher boni sein, z.b. wenn man epics kaufen will ^^


----------



## Vertiga (17. Februar 2011)

Momentan ist die Angebot-Nachfrage-Situation für Juwelenschleifer noch nicht optimal.
Der Patch hat zwar viele leere Sockel geschaffen, aber die sind flott voll,
insbesondere, wenn man vorhandene Rohlinge schleifen lässt für einen 10er. 

Inzwischen ist durch das Gildensystem auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher, dass gildenintern geschliffen werden kann.
Das Einsehen aller Berufsfenster innerhalb der Gilde tut das übrige.
Ich erleb es nicht selten, dass ich einlogge, und erstmal sehe "Oh, neue Post", und grabbel dann 10-20
Rohlinge aus dem Postkasten, mit Schleifwünschen meiner Gildenmember.
So weit, so gut.

Weiterhin scheint grad im Moment CATACLYSM das AH-Camper-Addon schlechthin zu werden. Ich weiss nicht, woran es liegen mag,
fehlender Content, allemeine Langeweile und zu viel Zeit, die Erhöhung des Goldcaps auf das vierfache (fast), jedenfalls scheint
grad jetzt der exzessive Handel für viele Spieler den Hauptbestandteil auszumachen.

Wenn ich bei uns den Tagesverlauf mal so anschau, zeichnet sich folgendes Muster ab:
06:00 - 07:00  der Markt wird eröffnet; Einige Steine vom Vortag sind  drin, jeder "neue" Stein wird für optimistische 200 aufwärts gestellt
07:00 - 12:00  der Markt reguliert sich, es wird unterboten, abgebrochen, unterboten...geschaut, abgebrochen, weiter unterboten, der
                    	durchschnittliche geschliffene Stein pendelt sich ein. Zwischen 30 und 110G. Verkauft wird wenig.
12:00- 22:00   hier herrscht fast "Ruhe", das Unterbieten ist nur noch marginal, das übliche von 39G auf 38,99,99 findet statt. 
                    	Wenn man sich durch das AH blättert stellt man fest, dass drei Dutzend Verkäüfer mit je 2-3  Steine der beliebtesten Sorten
                        weit vorne liegen, quer durch alle Farben.
                    	Geht man hier selbst an den Markt, wird man recht schnell feststellen, dass man x Sekunden später unterboten wird, "sicher" wäre
                        nur, massiv unter den anderen zu bleiben... aber, Sinn des Berufes ist es sicherauch nicht, Steine für 19,99 pauschal zu stellen.
Ab 22:00      	Ab hier wird es interessant. Ist heut Mittwoch? Eh man sich versieht, sind gut und gerne 90% 
                     	der Steine der Powerseller weg...und meist auch die eigenen, aufgekauft  durch      dieselbigen.               		Und 20 Sekunden später ist das AH voll mit Steinen um 100-250G.
                    	1. Raidabend vieler Gilden ist grad rum, viele werden was gelootet haben... und das
                 		MUSS natürlich sofort verzaubert und gesockelt werden.

Von daher...absetzen als Juwe wird im Moment echt schwer. Und damit das Gold verdienen. Jeder, der den Beruf ernsthaft betreibt beherscht inzwischen 15+ Rezepte, und kann ein breites Spektrum bieten. Jetzt gilt es nur noch, den richtigen Zeitpunkt zu erwischen, das kleine Zeitfenster, in dem man Steine zu angemessenen Preisen absetzt.
Oder Powerseller werden, und dafür sorgen, dass man permanent in vielen Sparten Günstigster Anbieter ist.

MfG
Vertiga


----------



## Jackie251 (17. Februar 2011)

es liegt eher an zu schwerem Content. es ist wenig attraktiv noch den 3. Twink mal schnell episch zu rüsten.
Dazu kommt der Nachteil auf Guides und Bekanntheit von Addons.
Wie in jedem Bereich ist das nur dann gut wenn es möglichst wenig bekannt ist.

Der Ah Twink mit najazu vollautomatisierter AH Bewirtschaftung war so leistungsfähig das es nun leicht 5-20 Spieler in jeder sparte gibt die so arbeiten. Da vernichtet die chancen für den kleinen Spieler.
Dazu kommen extreme Unterschiede im Besitz was an der Laufzeit von wow liegt. Für Großhändler ists ein klacks für 10-40k Gold in einem Einkauf Rohstoffe zu kaufen - nur weils grad billig ist. Und Rohstoffe sind größtenteils viel zu viele vorhanden, durch Bots.

Am Ende gewinnt eben der, der bereit ist für den kleinsten Gewinn am längsten zu arbeiten (und damit wiederum der der am billigsten einkauft).

Und so hart wie es klingt. Um Gewinn zu machen ist die oberste Regel "halte die Fresse"!
reden ist silber - schweigen ist gold und jammern ist Pyrit
die phychologie wirkt. 

wenn meine Gildies festellen das ich schon wieder im ah bin dann erkläre ich sicher nicht das ich grad 2k gold vom verkaufen gelootet habe, sondern wie scheiße die geschäfte doch laufen weil alles so billig ist und man dennoch fix unterboten wird.
Und so lange man nicht vor gericht steht reicht es wenn man zwar die Wahrheit sagt - aber eben nicht alles sagt.
Mit was für Addons ich arbeite? Auctioneer (hat eh fast jeder^^) und Beancounter (sozusagen ne AH History, nett aber auch nicht wirklich ein Vorteil). Die wirklichen Vorteile erarbeite ich mir mit anderen! Addons. Aber welche das sind behalte ich mal fein für mich. Nachlesen kann man es in jedem Goldforum :-)


Mag vieleicht nicht die ganz feine englische Art sein, aber sein wir ehrlich, die Leute die meine Sachen kaufen, tuen das nicht weil ich so nett bin, sondern weil ich mir wissen angeeignet habe. 
Das ist auch der Grund warum (nach meiner Erfahrung) "Goldguides" in Zeitungen fast nie funktionieren. 1000 Leute lesen es und 5 versuchen es - damit versauen sich nur alle gegenseitig das Geschäft.

Gold verdient man mit Idee(Wissen), Addons und Fleiß. Addons sind frei, andere Leute haben oftmals soviel Zeit wie du demnach hinter nur fehlendes Wissen ihre Einflussnahme.
Ein Ideenaustasuch ist förderlich - solang er nicht öffendlich wird :-)


----------



## Nisbo (17. Februar 2011)

Auf Destromath sind die Preise absolut im Keller, blaue Steine im einstelligen Bereich genau wie die grünen, ab und zu gehts mal raus auf 80G aber im Moment wird immer so um 25% unterboten und dann gleich 30 x der selbe Stein eingestellt.

Liegt wohl an der Fehlkonfiguration der AH-Tools *g* In der Hinsicht macht Juwe da keinen Spaß mehr wenn man sieht was ein Epic oder eine VZ im AH kostet.


----------



## Kaldreth (18. Februar 2011)

Also im Moment läuft es super bei mir!

Das liegt vor allem daran, dass die mats so günstig sind! Ich hab heute Morgen kanpp 600 Elementium Erz für 29g das Stack gekauft.... Aus den Dämonenaugen, Infernorubinen und den Blauen Dingern kann ich steinchen machen, die für ganz gut Kohle weg gehen! Für Inferno bekomm ich zwischen 115-135 g, von den lilanen um die 60g und die blauen so um die 35g. Damit wird man nicht auf die schnelle reich aber läppert sich! Die kleinen Steinchen schleif ich und verkauf die meisten für 9g an den Händler wo ich bei dem o.g. Einkaufspreis auch ein paar hundert Gold Gewinn mache! 

Selber Erz farmen macht keinen Sinn wie ich feststellen musste


----------



## JekDW (18. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich das so lese, läuft auf unserem Server irgendwas "falsch"...Obsidiumerz SEHR selten unter 100G den Stack und Elementiumerz eigentlich nie unter 120G pro Stack...dass da alles "tot" ist, sollte ziemlich klar sein...


----------



## Erdwusel (22. Februar 2011)

Ich denke mal, wenn man wie ich auf einem alten, sehr vollem Server spielt, kommt man micht so gut an "Charplätze" ran wie bei wenig bevolkerten Servern. Dadurch kommen nicht so viele Farmer rein und die Preise bleiben hoch.


----------



## JekDW (22. Februar 2011)

Mein Server ist einer der Ältesten - daran kann's also nicht liegen


----------



## Nisbo (22. Februar 2011)

JekDW schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese, läuft auf unserem Server irgendwas "falsch"...Obsidiumerz SEHR selten unter 100G den Stack und Elementiumerz eigentlich nie unter 120G pro Stack...dass da alles "tot" ist, sollte ziemlich klar sein...



Ele / Obsi = 40G


Pyrit = 98G




na dann mal gz zu Deine Server ^^


----------



## Erdwusel (22. Februar 2011)

Bei den Preisen sammelt man dann lieber die Erze und verkauft die, die gehen auch so weg.
Welcher Server ist denn einer der ältesten?


----------

